# I Wanna see your bays



## Cara (Mar 12, 2007)

show me the bays :lol:


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's my bays. My favorite color I think.

Semi is a sooty bay.

Little John is a black bay pinto.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 12, 2007)

Star, bay pinto:






Daisy, black/bay:






Sweet Tart, bay pinto:


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 12, 2007)

She isn't little but she is my favorite mare. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/DCP_0001-1.jpg




:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 12, 2007)

THIS IS MY 36" AMHR MARE WINKS TABERNACLE. AKA "JORDAN". SHE IS A SWEETIE



: . SHE IS IN FOAL TO MY RED & WHITE PAINT STALLION AND IS DUE ANYDAY. THIS PIC IS @ 5 MONTHS IN FOAL.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 12, 2007)

I've never been a fan of the bays until I saw the photo of 'Semi' .

Wow! :new_shocked:


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looove bays.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Mar 12, 2007)

here my baby Bonnie






Shes really an ice bay in the sumemr, but gets really dark with her fuzzies


----------



## Kendra (Mar 13, 2007)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan






Circle J Felizity






Circle J Jewell






Circle J Juliette






Circle J Klementine

There are more, but these are the photos I had uploaded!


----------



## Anne (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are my bays, I do love the color.

This is Dee,






And here is her 06 filly "Sera"






And here is little Charm


----------



## Kendra (Mar 13, 2007)

One more, we don't own these two anymore but it's my favorite picture of bays ever!!






Circle J Jazmine & 2005 colt Circle J Jazz Man


----------



## minih (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is Bay-b, she is a real dark bay--- she has a deep rich color






Nat, a blood bay--






Star, she looks black in this pic, but she is just another dark bay






and Pooh---


----------



## Rachel (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is my bay boy a few years ago with my Mom (in pasture condition of course).

Rowbuck JJ:






He is also far and away my favorite



:


----------



## Meavey (Mar 14, 2007)

My LMÂ´s Oxeye Daisy, dark bay.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 14, 2007)

I found these pics of a couple of our girls, shows their color better and I love the photos!



:

This is Daisy:






This is Sweet Tart, (daughter of above mare):






And this is Daisy' 2006 bay filly that we sold:


----------



## NVsOkapi (Mar 14, 2007)

Rachel said:


> Here is my bay boy a few years ago with my Mom (in pasture condition of course).
> 
> Rowbuck JJ:
> 
> ...


Oh, He is so cute! What a pretty color!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2007)

These are my only two bays, but they are not minis!

Sky, 15.1hh arabian x qh gelding (and me):





Rocket, 14.3hh mogan gelding :


----------



## Rachel (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you Bri :bgrin

I believe you've only seen this one in his winter woolies!


----------



## susanne (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's my bay boy, Woodwinds' Mingus


























Have to add: None of these photos, adjusted to lighten and bring out detail, show how red his coat truly is...


----------



## VernB (Mar 14, 2007)

OOOOOO :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I just love those bays :aktion033:

Here is my only bay, OTR TRIPPERS BUCK N BLUE.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are ours:

Our gelding, D&S Rock Hudson..this is MY BOY.




:






and our stallion, Fallen Ash Eagles Legend TYF











Love those bays!

Shelley


----------



## Sheryl (Mar 14, 2007)

Just taken yesterday... winter woolly bay


----------



## megaroo (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's Izzy! Owned by some friends of mine!


----------



## rockin r (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is mine...Dillion


----------



## HtPockets03 (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is one of mine Faded Glory aka Prissy. When she was a baby her legs were grey. Then they turned black at about a year old. She is only 28 3/4'. I think she adorable.






This is a colt we had a few years ago. Harley






And this is my shetland stallion Cody. I love his color!!






I have a few more but cant the pics.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 20, 2007)

VernB said:


> OOOOOO :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I just love those bays :aktion033:
> 
> Here is my only bay, OTR TRIPPERS BUCK N BLUE.


Oh my goodness, bay was never my favorite color, BUT these pics sure did change my mind!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## HJF (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are some





:






Reni:






Fascination:











Have more, that's all the pictures I have right now though....try to post the rest later.


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are my 2...

this is Pippin, he is more of a red bay






and this is Bondini, a bay & white pinto


----------



## alongman (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is my Sox - my first horse, my ideal best friend and the horse who will always be a part of MY family.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 22, 2007)

This is my girl, Merryweather. She is in foal now and due in May to my silver bay pinto. Can't wait!!

http://www.paintedmeadowsminiatures.com/merryweather.gif


----------

